# Hacken von Datenbanken



## Tobias Stephan (7. Dez 2011)

Guten Tag,

Ich hab jetzt zurzeit eine Hausaufgabe in Informatik auf!
Also es ist kein Informatik sondern ein WahlFach!

Es geht darum um das Hacken von Datenbanken. Da ich zurzeit auf einer Kippe von 2,5 stehe hab ich mein Lehrer gefragt ob ich eine Präsentation über Anonymous und ihre Techniken etc. machen darf! Er war natürlich begeistert und hat es mir erlaubt. So nun hätte ich ein paar Fragen an die Leute die sich mit Datenbank Hacken auskennen undzwar... Wie hackt Anonymous eine Datenbank, Wie geht so etwas und wie macht man es mit Java. Ich habe viel recherchiert aber leider habe ich sehr wenig bis garnichts gefunden!

Ich würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen, Danke!

Ts


----------



## SlaterB (7. Dez 2011)

für solche Gebiete ist Java ungeeignet, eher C++ usw? die großen Datenbanken sind ja auch nicht in Java gemacht,
und allgemein ist das gewiss nichts was hier einfach so besprochen werden sollte,
kannst du nicht eine Präsention über etwas ungefährliches machen?

und noch ein Punkt:
so oder so findet man eigentlich zu allen allgemein zugänglichen Themen im Internet genug Quellen,
wenn nicht dann eben weil es da keine allgemeinen offiziellen/ legalen Erkenntnisse gibt, 
was es dann eben umso ungeeigneter für Präsentationen macht

erzähle doch lieber allgemein über den Aufbau von Datenbanken, wie Indexe, Joins funktionieren usw.,
das für sich füllt natürlich Bücher,

oder irgendwas zu Kryptographie, näher am Thema aber noch etwas freundlicher gesinnt, und dann auch gut zu finden


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Dez 2011)

Was für Datenbanke hackt den Anonymus???

Mach lieber eine allgemeine Präsentation darüber. Was bedeuted überhaupt hacken, welche Möglichkeiten/Vorgehenweisen gibt es, wie kann man sich dagegen schützen usw...


----------



## ARadauer (7. Dez 2011)

SQL-Injection ? Wikipedia das wär mal ein Beispiel...


----------



## Tobias Stephan (7. Dez 2011)

Hmm, ich habe das Thema gefunden! 

Datenbanken (Aufbau,Joints , Hacken , wie und wie man sich davor schützen kann!)

Jetzt ist die frage wie man eine Datenbank außer SQL-Injektion hacken könnte! Ich würde es auch an meiner eigenen ausprobieren! Und wie man sich davor schützen kann.


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Dez 2011)

Wenn die Datenbank gegen SQL-Injection abgesichert ist, dann kommt man in aller Regel nur noch über einen Angriff auf den Server an die Datenbank. Alles in allem würde ich auch eher über die Verteidigungsmaßnahmen schreiben als über die Angriffsmethoden. Denn das führt imho viel zu weit.


----------



## Tobias Stephan (7. Dez 2011)

Ok , danke ich werde mich heute dransetzen PowerPoint Präsentation etc... alles aber vielen dank!


----------



## ARadauer (8. Dez 2011)

Tobias Stephan hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt ist die frage wie man eine Datenbank außer SQL-Injektion hacken könnte!


Wikipedia ist dein Freund: Kategorie:Sicherheitslücke ? Wikipedia Die bieten zum Thema wirklich einen guten Überblick...
XSS CSRFfuntioniert bei älteren browsern wirklich gut, da gibts einige große unsicher php projekte...

Aber zum Hacker wirst du durch Wikipedia auch nicht, aber für eine kleine Präsentations wirds reichen


----------



## pro2 (8. Dez 2011)

Ansonsten gib mal einfach "sql hacking" o. Ä. bei youtube ein, da kriegst du immer so unglaublich professionelle Tutorien dazu  Da kannst du vielleicht mal einen ganz kleinen Einblick erhalten, solltest du aber vielleicht nicht als Quelle für deine Präsentation verwenden ;-)


----------



## Beta (23. Dez 2012)

Da musst du dir einen Sql Injector runterladen , bzw. Havij!


----------



## hüteüberhüte (23. Dez 2012)

Wie dämlich, als wenn er wirklich über das Thema ein Referat halten müsste. ^^


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (23. Dez 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> für solche Gebiete ist Java ungeeignet, eher C++ usw? die großen Datenbanken sind ja auch nicht in Java gemacht,



Ich sage es Dir nur ungern, aber Du hast da etwas die Grundlagen der Angriffsvektoren verpeilt. Die SQL-Hacks gehen nicht über Geschwindigkeit sondern über die Blödheit der PHP-Programmierer.

Geht überwiegend über SQL-Injections, dazu findet sich im Netz hinreichend Material.

Was Java betrifft: nur mit PreparedStatements arbeiten, gut ist (solange bis jemand auch dort eine Lücke findet).

Bernd


----------

